# Winter river pics.



## Cwick925 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey guys, Ive been real busy these past couple years and havent had a chance to go enjoy any rivers in the winter. Anyway I dont have any good river winter pics and would like to see some so i figured you dieharders would have some pretty pics for me to enjoy. :evil:


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Cwick925 said:


> Ive been real busy.....
> 
> havent had a chance to go enjoy any rivers in the winter.


 ... Been planning a trip for the past month now. But every time i get ready to go something goes wrong, like vehicle issues for example. Its killing me. Lets see some pic's!!!


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hell with the winter.. how about October on the MO?


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Okay, here are a couple pictures I too from my deck yesterday of the Little Manistee.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Here ya go. I have more but, they all seem to have some chic holding steelhead in the pic.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

That first pic is great river lady, really good photo.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)




----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Boozer said:


> That first pic is great river lady, really good photo.


Thanks. My daughter took it.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Uh, River Lady, let me explain this, women in pictures holding a fish, is fine with us.:lol:


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Took these a couple hours ago on the Joe...


----------



## tales2spin (Dec 8, 2007)

Here are some from Jan 28th.
[ame="http://s253.photobucket.com/albums/hh69/tales2spin/Fishing%20Pere%20Marquette%20Jan%2028%202011/"]Fishing Pere Marquette Jan 28 2011 pictures by tales2spin - Photobucket[/ame]


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

toto said:


> Uh, River Lady, let me explain this, women in pictures holding a fish, is fine with us.:lol:


Okay Toto. Here ya go.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Just winter period or this year? I've only taken 1 pic this winter, which is weird, but I've been unmotivated. Here's one I took of the Au Sable a few years back that I've always liked(I believe it's on the site somewhere):


----------



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)

Big Manistee last year


----------



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)

Frosty Manistee Steelhead


----------



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Did some digging around. I found one picture with a coho that was winter time (only one I could find that the locals won't harass me for posting online next time I'm on a river:lol:...happens frequently) and I also dug up two winter forest pictures. They were taken on the last squirrel hunt I went on rather than on a river, but they certainly give you that "outdoors" feeling.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Have'nt took any yet this yr,but here are a couple i scrounged up.Not the west but the eastside...
Just a skipper that we turned back but what a great day to be on the water....


----------



## steelyphil (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## buffalo (Dec 17, 2000)

ToTo you just want to see snow.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

